
WhatsApp cofounder invests $50M into encrypted messaging app Signal - balladeer
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/21/technology/signal-brian-acton-whatsapp-encryption
======
SeaDude
$50M just feels like too much. WTF would this amount of money do to/for a team
that has been functioning "just fine" (albeit a bit stressed) without it?

$1M would "buy" 3-5 devs and still have room for marketing and such... You
guys smell that? Is that halibut?

